# The Weight



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

latest fooling around thingy.









The Weight Final1 (3) by Davetcan


The best independent music community on the net. Listen to music, buy and sell beats and albums.




soundclick.com


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice. One of my favourite songs to play. I played in a local bar jam for several years. We always finished the night with this song.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Sounds good, Dave!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jdto said:


> Sounds good, Dave!


A little too much reverb, but no easy way to fix it due to the way I recorded it, other than re-doing the vocal tracks


----------

